# applet in browser einbinden



## ebrosius (13. Feb 2005)

hallo...bin noch n anfänger und habe mal eine frage.
ich habe ein applet geschrieben und möchte es nun im browser anzeigen lassen aber es funzt nicht.
im browser steht unten die meldung:
applet ... not inited ???
wie binde ich es richtig ein?
benutze übrigens mozilla.
vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## ebrosius (13. Feb 2005)

so habe ich es eingebunden:
<html>
<head>
  <title>Animacons</title>
</head>
<body style="color: rgb(255, 255, 255); background-color: rgb(0, 0, 0);">
<center>
<applet code="Animacon.class" height="60%" width="80%"></applet></center>
</body>
</html>


und das steht in der java konsole:
ava.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Animacon (wrong name: gui/Animacon)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

kann mir dazu jemand was sagen???


----------



## ebrosius (13. Feb 2005)

ok...habs hingekriegt


----------



## Gast (15. Feb 2005)

Wie? Habe das gleiche Problem.


----------

